# 2011 SL01 failed after 3 rides. Competitive Cyclist Warranty, fail fail FAIL!



## carbonLORD

*Moderators may delete*

Deleted. They came through.


----------



## tranzformer

Don't give up. If you have to, try and get a hold of your regional rep. Btw, can you post pics of it when you get a chance?

Btw, try pm'ing BMC USA to see if they will help things right.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

Sounds like a nightmare, CC usually has good cs, regardless, when I go carbon I'll be buying from the LBS, that way when something goes wrong I can yell at someone in person.


----------



## looigi

In my limited experience with some minor stuff, I would have to say the CC has gone downhill since getting acquired and moving to UT. It takes 3 or 4 days to get a response to an email and the response is wrong. Prior, the responses were almost immediate and were accurate, though not necessarily what I wanted to hear. Will almost certainly look elsewhere for my next bike.


----------



## BMCUSA

CarbonLord,
Please "hit me" with a private email and I will see what I can do.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## T K

Maybe they had to lay some people off to pay for all of those t.v. adds.
I've been eyeballin' some of CC's deal myself but will now reconsider. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## carbonLORD

Resolved.


----------



## carbonLORD

Thanks


----------



## Naixed

Glad to hear the ball is rolling. kudos to BMCUSA


----------



## tranzformer

Happy to hear the good news so far. Keep us updated. Seems like it should be a simple warranty claim.


----------



## stoked

CC service was very good when I needed the tall version of streampost on 2011 SL01. If you are in contact with a rep from CC and don't hear back in few days, call them up to make sure he is not on vacation or out of town etc.


----------



## T K

Kudos to BMCUSA for being here and responding. My LBS has just started carrying BMC. I don't own one but have been checking them out and they are on my short list. I would love to see them do well. Super sexy bikes indeed.


----------



## B05

> CC usually has good cs


that's what everyone thinks but tbh that is all gone. I know Realcyclist is their sister company but their team is better than CC. I've dealt with them twice:

- bought a bike, came in with a scratched crank. they were claiming they cannot replace it (what? you guys stock my crank separately). Gave me a pat on the back and a $75 GC

- I used that $75 GC for some bibs. Size didn't work out for me so I took advantage of the NQA policy. Before returning it I made sure I spoke to a CC rep *(MAKE SURE YOU SAVE YOUR CONVERSATIONS WITH THEM IF IT'S THROUGH CHAT) *because I wanted the return to be credited for my new purchase. A month later I noticed they didn't credit me for my new purchase and actually had charged me the full amount on my credit card. Spoke to a rep again through chat, asked me to email all the info and I pasted my initial conversation with a rep.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Hope it works out CarbonLord. 

I use a Visa and get an extra year of warranty.


----------



## PoorCyclist

CC warranty can take a while, just make sure you know who you are dealing with and keep following up. They sometime go on vacation in a sudden. Unfortunately it is kind of up to you to follow up but I've always did ok with a legit warranty claim eventually..


----------



## Local Hero

Take this for what it's worth, as it happened over a year ago, prior to the buy out. 

My girlfriend bought a BMC mountainbike through CompetitiveCyclist. Awesome bike, but the description on the website did not match the bike that was delivered. Specifically, the CC writeup had XO shifters and the bike came with X7s. It was a typo in their writeup, but a selling point for me when I recommended that she purchase the bike. Well, CC threw a set of XOs in the mail...but they were 2X10 and the bike was a 3X10. We emailed and within a few days the 3X10 XO shifters arrived. Labor wasn't particularly *easy* but she was riding within a day. So CC made right on their mistake(s). They were friendly and curteous. And her BMC is awesome. I'm still trying to convince her to switch to a 2X10 crank...

Again, this was prior to the change in ownership.


----------



## blake933

Well now I'm worried. I called CC last week about my frame on my 2009 SL01. The front derailleur is just hanging because the tab has separated from the frame. They told me to fill out the form with pictures and send it to their warranty guy. I haven't received an email. I assumed I would at least get a confirmation email or something.


----------



## qatarbhoy

When I bought my BMC from CC it was before, during and after the period of the move. The guy I was in touch with must've exchanged about 60 emails with me. He showed incredible patience. Realcyclist's real-time chat with customer service is also very good. The tip about saving those convos is sound advice.

Being able to get a prompt response from BMC USA here is a lifeline if normal routes fail. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnHenry

I hate to ask. But I am on my second Road Racer...The first failed at the rear der. hanger and the drive side chainstay.

I received a SL02 on warranty from CC. It has always felt a little sluggish. I was cleaning it the other day and noticed part of my Conti sidewall was worn the whole circumference of the tire.

So, I pulled the wheel, making sure the skewers were all the way in the dop outs (it was). There is a worn spot on the inside of the stay where the tire has been rubbing. 
I took the bike to my LBS. The dish is fine and the wheel is true. The frame alignment is off on the rear triangle.
I think someone else had a similiar problem. Do I contact CC, again? BMC? Do I still have any warranty??

I am really thrown off. I have a BMC Streetfire from around 4 years ago and couldnt be happier with it. How is these 2 bikes are sub-quality than a cheap aluminum frame???


----------



## PoorCyclist

JohnHenry said:


> I hate to ask. But I am on my second Road Racer...The first failed at the rear der. hanger and the drive side chainstay.
> 
> I received a SL02 on warranty from CC. It has always felt a little sluggish. I was cleaning it the other day and noticed part of my Conti sidewall was worn the whole circumference of the tire.
> 
> So, I pulled the wheel, making sure the skewers were all the way in the dop outs (it was). There is a worn spot on the inside of the stay where the tire has been rubbing.
> I took the bike to my LBS. The dish is fine and the wheel is true. The frame alignment is off on the rear triangle.
> I think someone else had a similiar problem. Do I contact CC, again? BMC? Do I still have any warranty??
> 
> I am really thrown off. I have a BMC Streetfire from around 4 years ago and couldnt be happier with it. How is these 2 bikes are sub-quality than a cheap aluminum frame???


I think if your frame is off enough to rub the chainstay would you notice the tire is rather far off the center of the rear brake caliper? To check the wheel dish flip it around so the cassette is on the left side and see if it is in the exact same spot, if it is then the dish is centered.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

CC has a 60 day no questions asked return policy ( including bikes). exercise it and move on. the season is a wasting away.


----------



## JohnHenry

PoorCyclist said:


> I think if your frame is off enough to rub the chainstay would you notice the tire is rather far off the center of the rear brake caliper? To check the wheel dish flip it around so the cassette is on the left side and see if it is in the exact same spot, if it is then the dish is centered.


The wheels are fine. The shop already checked the dish. I even tried with another set of wheels, same result.
My rear pads are a little worn, but I dont thin that would account for it. I can be sure it is wearing my tire and there is a spot on the interior of the stay that matches perfectly.


----------



## T K

JohnHenry said:


> The wheels are fine. The shop already checked the dish. I even tried with another set of wheels, same result.
> My rear pads are a little worn, but I dont thin that would account for it. I can be sure it is wearing my tire and there is a spot on the interior of the stay that matches perfectly.


Have you hit BMCUSA up with a pm and some pics yet?
The more I'm reading the less sexy the BMCs are sounding.


----------



## stoked

I was at LBS yesterday. A rider came in on an SLR01 asking for a rubber band to hold his broken front-der. tab so he can make it home.


----------



## T K

stoked said:


> I was at LBS yesterday. A rider came in on an SLR01 asking for a rubber band to hold his broken front-der. tab so he can make it home.


Ruh Roh. Sex-o-meter is down from a 10 to a 2. 
I'm out. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## _Forza_

Pre-RC buyout I had an issue with my '10 SLR01 FD mount separating from the seat-stay. Turn around for my warranty repair was about 4 days before I had the replacement in hands. (I paid the difference for faster shipping). 

When I received my '11, they switched the design to include more wrap-a-round a beefier buildup for the mounting surface and added two more rivets (for a total of four)...any FD issues on a 2010, should be an instant replacement. 

The problem will be for those who actually have BB30 cranks, since BMC moved to BB86...as you will have to buy a smaller spindled crank to use your warranty replacement. They saw fit to reserve BB30 to the Impec. 

Sold my warranty frame, and switched brands having invested in cranks based power.


----------



## PoorCyclist

_Forza_ said:


> Sold my warranty frame, and switched brands having invested in cranks based power.


Also have the same concern here as I planned to get a crank powermeter that is BB30 but should I ever have a problem and need a replace the frame, I can't use the crank anymore


----------



## ultraman6970

Big chance the guys having issues with the rear end off, is the paint to blame. The user that used the bike like that never noticed?? i mean after putting the wheel in place is just 3 secs to figure it out and is not rocket science either. 

Big chance the fix for that is to sand tiny bit the paint off the drop outs or is the rd hanger that is not in the right position, not hard to figure it out but for some people is.

Never had a problem with bmc ever. CC answers fast and BMC sometimes dont have more frames moving around so they have to ask for frames to europe and bring them to the US. Takes a little bit but people gets their stuff.


----------



## Tlaloc

*Competitive Cyclist*

I've ordered lots of stuff from them for years. This spring I ordered three items that were listed as in stock. When I didn't get an E-mail confirming that they had shipped I looked at the order on-line. One item was back ordered and was expected to ship in one week. Each week I look on line and the item is back ordered one more week. It's been five weeks and the item is still not available. They aren't shipping the items that are in stock separately so it will be at least six weeks before I get anything. This is not the way to create customer loyalty. I agree that things have gone way down hill since the move to Utah. I'm voting with my feet by ordering stuff from other vendors.


----------



## carbonLORD

Update:

Warranty Replaced.

Thanks again CC and BMC!

:23:


----------



## qatarbhoy

*Great news...*



carbonLORD said:


> I wanted to say perhaps I jumped the gun with my original rocky beginnings but in the end CC made it right and kept two customers.
> 
> Thanks again Competitive Cyclist and BMC!
> 
> :23:


... from both companies. As a CC/BMC customer I am glad to read there has been a positive outcome.

Time to edit your thread title.


----------



## Woolski

I have had the same issue. Bought 2011 BMC SL02 on competitivecyslist.com who have been good so far. My claim was approved two weeks ago. Still waiting on my replacement frame. No word
Tried contacting BMC numerous times. NO RESPONSE. Like BMC but their customer service is very poor....very disappointed especially spending a lot of money on a premium bike and now in prime cycling season no bike!


----------



## qatarbhoy

Woolski said:


> Tried contacting BMC numerous times. NO RESPONSE. Like BMC but their customer service is very poor....very disappointed especially spending a lot of money on a premium bike and now in prime cycling season no bike!


In this situation, call for RBR poster BMC USA via this forum. It's the equivalent of putting up the Bat Signal: gets results, fast.


----------



## Woolski

qatarbhoy said:


> In this situation, call for RBR poster BMC USA via this forum. It's the equivalent of putting up the Bat Signal: gets results, fast.


thanks so much...
i posted a message on his visitor's message box
bmc has been very slow to respond to my repeated requests


----------



## qatarbhoy

Woolski said:


> thanks so much...
> i posted a message on his visitor's message box
> bmc has been very slow to respond to my repeated requests


I hope he can help. BMCUSA has a good reputation here for getting things moving quickly at the Bicycle Manufacturing Company.

I sometimes suspect it helps if you write to them in Swiss... :thumbsup:


----------



## looigi

qatarbhoy said:


> I sometimes suspect it helps if you write to them in Swiss... :thumbsup:


No such language AFAIK. Choices in CH are German (there is a distinctly Swiss German dialect too), French, Italian, and perhaps Romansh depending on location. BMC is located near the border of where the exit signs on the Autobahn change from Ausfahrt to Sortie.


----------



## qatarbhoy

looigi said:


> No such language AFAIK.


Yup (setting aside Schweizerdeutsch).

My attempt at a joke = fail.


----------



## Woolski

i messaged bmc on twitter, facebook, website, and bmc usa here...
still no response...
wow
going to miss a massive ride this weekend...because i still have no bike ....registration fee down the toilet..
i had bmc in such a high regard at first..but not only was the frame defective but the customer service was also a big fail
wow


----------



## PoorCyclist

Woolski said:


> I have had the same issue. Bought 2011 BMC SL02 on competitivecyslist.com who have been good so far. My claim was approved two weeks ago. Still waiting on my replacement frame. No word
> Tried contacting BMC numerous times. NO RESPONSE. Like BMC but their customer service is very poor....very disappointed especially spending a lot of money on a premium bike and now in prime cycling season no bike!


How about pick up the phone and call competitive cyclist? They are your dealer and responsible to get you a new frame. It takes A WHILE to get things replaced, as they have lots of warranty claims of to deal with, although I agree they (backcountry) could use a little better organization in their warranty department. Their discounts is so great I am able to buy 2 bikes from them so if one has a problem I can ride another..


----------



## Woolski

PoorCyclist said:


> How about pick up the phone and call competitive cyclist? They are your dealer and responsible to get you a new frame. It takes A WHILE to get things replaced, as they have lots of warranty claims of to deal with, although I agree they () could use a little better organization in their warranty department. Their discounts is so great I am able to buy 2 bikes from them so if one has a problem I can ride another..


call competitivecyclist.com?
what?...what a great idea?

i have been in daily contact with them, buddy....
it appears that bmc is lagging behind


----------



## steve90068

So weird about CC. They've been my favorite online shop for the last 3-4 years and i've spent thousands upon thousands of dollars with them. A lot of that was due to their customer service.


----------



## zigmeister

So, CC and BMC came through for you, yet the thread title is still saying they are a huge fail?!?! Ok then.


----------



## ultraman6970

IMO carbonlord was just making too much of a problem, and is understandable but so far both companies are good.

I totally see carbon lord writing to the congress or something if the warranty was denied 

Personally i never had the problems many people have in their bikes and some I really can't understand them and I see them like operator errors at some point. If the FD is not in the right position the chain will get stuck between the cage and the chainring and since some people is more like a monkey than an mathematician, then they force the shift and obviously the tab has to suffer and i have seen this issue in more than one brand not only bmc so can't tell you if its a BMC design flaw or what because i never had the particular problem ever. Not even when I was racing.


----------



## carbonLORD

ultraman6970 said:


> IMO carbonlord was just making too much of a problem, and is understandable but so far both companies are good.
> 
> I totally see carbon lord writing to the congress or something if the warranty was denied
> 
> Personally i never had the problems many people have in their bikes and some I really can't understand them and I see them like operator errors at some point. If the FD is not in the right position the chain will get stuck between the cage and the chainring and since some people is more like a monkey than an mathematician, then they force the shift and obviously the tab has to suffer and i have seen this issue in more than one brand not only bmc so can't tell you if its a BMC design flaw or what because i never had the particular problem ever. Not even when I was racing.


Your interpretation is as bad as your English. I wont fault you for the language but you have no idea what you are talking about. Operator error didn't put a crack in my wife's frame, a manufacturers defect in workmanship did. User error did not delay CC's response for nearly a month, but that has all been resolved now and while I wouldn't have written to congress I would have disputed it on my AMEX or simply filed a claim with my insurance since it is "loss or damage". Regardless, I would expect that any manufacturer offering any warranty would approve a frame that developed a crack after 3 rides, and they did. We did not experience an issue at the front derailleur tab as some have but I'd expect any bike should hold up to the vigor of derailleur shifting . Glad you used to race, both my wife and I still do.

When you spend $2000 on your wife's bike and it fails after 3 rides, you can tell me all about some armchair expert claiming you are "making too much of a problem".

Until then, I think you know the rest...


----------



## Woolski

after more than four weeks....BMC still has failed to deliver the seatpost and clinchers to CC so they can ship them out to me

i received the frame after 3.5 weeks....but just the replacement frame

BMC...very poor customer service...Competitivecyclist.com has been very good..but BMC is causing a lot of headaches for their customers

shipments errors galore


----------



## blake933

So CC is aware of the issue? I'm having the same problem, but they seem to act like they don't understand or something. One person there even said everything will swap over.




Woolski said:


> after more than four weeks....BMC still has failed to deliver the seatpost and clinchers to CC so they can ship them out to me
> 
> i received the frame after 3.5 weeks....but just the replacement frame
> 
> BMC...very poor customer service...Competitivecyclist.com has been very good..but BMC is causing a lot of headaches for their customers
> 
> shipments errors galore


----------



## Woolski

CC has been very informative....BMC rep out of Boston says one thing and CC says another
BMC says that items have been shipped...CC says that they have not received them
I tend to believe CC because i receive a response to every email
if i email BMC ..i rarely get a response...

CC..all in all..has been a pleasure to deal with...and advised me that a lof BMC customers are in a same boat...
BMC has exhibited a lot of incompetence in delivering the replacement items..and are unapologetic for it...hard to keep your customers happy


----------



## blake933

Thanks. CC has not told me any of that.


----------



## bmar

Identical story for me. It took over 10 weeks to get my seatpost. Many calls and emails to CC. Also a claim that it had been shipped by BMC to CC. This turned out to not be true. Finally told CC I was shipping frame back. One last email to BMC and they said "we have it in stock, we will ship it right away". Very strange behavior.


----------



## Woolski

bmar said:


> Identical story for me. It took over 10 weeks to get my seatpost. Many calls and emails to CC. Also a claim that it had been shipped by BMC to CC. This turned out to not be true. Finally told CC I was shipping frame back. One last email to BMC and they said "we have it in stock, we will ship it right away". Very strange behavior.


thanks for sharing

it sounds like BMC should consider changing the reps in US if they want to keep and develop relationships with retailers and customers


----------



## ultraman6970

Are you done with your rant? 



carbonLORD said:


> Your interpretation is as bad as your English. I wont fault you for the language but you have no idea what you are talking about. Operator error didn't put a crack in my wife's frame, a manufacturers defect in workmanship did. User error did not delay CC's response for nearly a month, but that has all been resolved now and while I wouldn't have written to congress I would have disputed it on my AMEX or simply filed a claim with my insurance since it is "loss or damage". Regardless, I would expect that any manufacturer offering any warranty would approve a frame that developed a crack after 3 rides, and they did. We did not experience an issue at the front derailleur tab as some have but I'd expect any bike should hold up to the vigor of derailleur shifting . Glad you used to race, both my wife and I still do.
> 
> When you spend $2000 on your wife's bike and it fails after 3 rides, you can tell me all about some armchair expert claiming you are "making too much of a problem".
> 
> Until then, I think you know the rest...


----------



## carbonLORD

ultraman6970 said:


> Are you done with your rant?


Are you done being an idiot or do I need to write to congress about how my wife cant shift her front derailleur...

If you have nothing to contribute to the thread... go ride your bike and spare us your misplaced perceptions.

Like I said, you spend your hard earned and see how you fancy idiotic commentary.

In fact, unless you own a defective BMC SL01 or have a pending warranty with CC, go post elsewhere.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Any word from BMCUSA on these issues? Seems like CC are in the clear but are being stuffed (along with their customers) by incompetence or sluggishness at BMC.

For my part I'm glad my BMC is doing just fine. Sky and Euskaltel water bottles are a perfect match for the Gulf livery RaceMachine.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

ultraman6970 said:


> some people is more like a monkey than an mathematician


Glass houses, stones, etc.....


----------



## ultraman6970

Ok, are you done now?



carbonLORD said:


> Are you done being an idiot or do I need to write to congress about how my wife cant shift her front derailleur...
> 
> If you have nothing to contribute to the thread... go ride your bike and spare us your misplaced perceptions.
> 
> Like I said, you spend your hard earned and see how you fancy idiotic commentary.
> 
> In fact, unless you own a defective BMC SL01 or have a pending warranty with CC, go post elsewhere.


----------



## Woolski

qatarbhoy said:


> Any word from BMCUSA on these issues? Seems like CC are in the clear but are being stuffed (along with their customers) by incompetence or sluggishness at BMC.
> 
> For my part I'm glad my BMC is doing just fine. Sky and Euskaltel water bottles are a perfect match for the Gulf livery RaceMachine.


BMC...all in all..is quiet


----------



## Sir Franc

Yet another SL01 frame failure here. First issue was the usual front mech bracket which seems to happen to most BMC SL01 frames. Also noticed a crack in the drive side chain stay just behind the bottom bracket. I assumed it was nothing more than a paint issue as others suggest, however, the bike has progressively made unnerving noises from what appears to be the rear of the bike as I ride over any bump in the road. This doesn't inspire confidence when riding down a steep hill!!! BMC have agreed to replace the frame once they've received photographs of the bottom bracket been completely cut away from the frame, but I'm concerned the replacement frame will most likely also develop one of these faults. Until finding this thread I assumed the replacement would be the same and therefore fully compatible with the original components fitted (full ultegra). I wonder if this "design fault", will end up costing me? It's such a shame as I love the looks & ride of the bike, but I can't help feeling this has turned my once proud ownership of a BMC bike in to a more sour affair.


----------



## Woolski

Sir Franc said:


> Yet another SL01 frame failure here. First issue was the usual front mech bracket which seems to happen to most BMC SL01 frames. Also noticed a crack in the drive side chain stay just behind the bottom bracket. I assumed it was nothing more than a paint issue as others suggest, however, the bike has progressively made unnerving noises from what appears to be the rear of the bike as I ride over any bump in the road. This doesn't inspire confidence when riding down a steep hill!!! BMC have agreed to replace the frame once they've received photographs of the bottom bracket been completely cut away from the frame, but I'm concerned the replacement frame will most likely also develop one of these faults. Until finding this thread I assumed the replacement would be the same and therefore fully compatible with the original components fitted (full ultegra). I wonder if this "design fault", will end up costing me? It's such a shame as I love the looks & ride of the bike, but I can't help feeling this has turned my once proud ownership of a BMC bike in to a more sour affair.


sorry to hear that....i wound up paying a couple of hundred bucks to transfer the groupset to my new frame...still will have to dish out some more cash when i receive the new headset..which apparently needs to be replaced as the new 2012 frame's is slightly different...5 weeks is a long time...what a headache


----------



## Sir Franc

Woolski said:


> sorry to hear that....i wound up paying a couple of hundred bucks to transfer the groupset to my new frame...still will have to dish out some more cash when i receive the new headset..which apparently needs to be replaced as the new 2012 frame's is slightly different...5 weeks is a long time...what a headache


Blimey more expense!!!


----------



## aclinjury

ultraman6970 said:


> Ok, are you done now?


uggh dude shut up, you sound like a BMC apologist and one who doesn't know the value of money. Must live with mommy huh?

BMC = Bike Manu-fracturing Chit!


----------



## bravosbravos

*Email for user BMC USA?*

Does anyone have an email address for user BMCUSA? I don't have the 10 posts required to PM him. Thanks.




tranzformer said:


> Don't give up. If you have to, try and get a hold of your regional rep. Btw, can you post pics of it when you get a chance?
> 
> Btw, try pm'ing BMC USA to see if they will help things right.


----------



## zone5

Local Hero said:


> Take this for what it's worth, as it happened over a year ago, prior to the buy out.
> 
> My girlfriend bought a BMC mountainbike through CompetitiveCyclist. Awesome bike, but the description on the website did not match the bike that was delivered. Specifically, the CC writeup had XO shifters and the bike came with X7s. It was a typo in their writeup, but a selling point for me when I recommended that she purchase the bike. Well, CC threw a set of XOs in the mail...but they were 2X10 and the bike was a 3X10. We emailed and within a few days the 3X10 XO shifters arrived. Labor wasn't particularly *easy* but she was riding within a day. So CC made right on their mistake(s). They were friendly and curteous. And her BMC is awesome. I'm still trying to convince her to switch to a 2X10 crank...
> 
> Again, this was prior to the change in ownership.


These typo (bait and switch) happens way too much! I had found a good deal on a seatpost and even showed them a printout and they did not want to honor their so called typo. Instead, they try persuading me to buy a more expensive seatpost.


----------



## ultraman6970

Is CL done with his rant or not?


----------



## carbonLORD

ultraman6970 said:


> Is CL done with his rant or not?


This thread is old. Maybe you can go be an ass on a more current topic.


----------



## ultraman6970

Not old anymore, still mad eh?


----------



## JimmyD

2 days ago my 09 SL01 Roadracer started struggling to shift chainrings. thought it the front derailleur cable must have needed some attention so i tightened it (while riding) and it shifted. Didn't need to shift back down again on the way home so didn't think any more of it. Went out again yesterday and noticed it wouldn't shift to the big ring at all. got it home to take a look and saw that the tab that the FD bolts to is loose. its still hanging on by the rivets but it wiggles when i touch the FD. 

It seems others in this thread have had the same issue. The frame is 2.5years old (purchased sept 2010) and i see BMC state frames are covered by a 3 year warranty. My questions are.... does this sound fixable or is the frame a write off? should this be honoured by warranty?...and lastly...I bought the frame set online from CC but i am now living in sunny old Norway, does anyone know if i am able to deal with a local BMC dealer over here for warranty issues or will i have to post the frame back to CC so BMCUSA can deal with it?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## looigi

Coupla things: Definitely contact CC and see what they say. I had some warranty issues and they were dealt with expeditiously and to my complete satisfaction. 

Personally, I'd probably repair the frame myself by fabricating a nut plate to slide down the seat tube and fasten the tab with screws. This assumes that there is nothing in the way in the seat tube preventing getting a nut plate down there.


----------

